# UGA/GT Avatar Bet



## Matthew6 (Nov 21, 2016)

The dogs have wimped out most of the year in regard to avatar bets. Rather than embracing the new coaching regime and positive change, the hide and run off to deer plots and say we suck. Lots of excuses. Now is the time for a sure thing mutts. No longer do you have to live in fear. This special deal is just what is needed after a winning streak. SpotandStalk and Browning Slayer will be along with exciting news about this years bet bet and avatar choices. We know the tekkies will step up this year as they always do. Good luck to both teams.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 21, 2016)

Let's make this the Big Un....

UGA vs Tech
uf vs FSU
Bama vs Auburn


Ante up boyzzzzz, it's time


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 21, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Let's make this the Big Un....
> 
> UGA vs Tech
> uf vs FSU
> ...



great move spotandstalk. im all in for the tide.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 21, 2016)

How long?  1 week?


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Nov 21, 2016)

I think he wants to do it for 1 year.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 21, 2016)

1 week I am in...any longer I am out.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 21, 2016)

I'm in for the Noles. 1 week


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 21, 2016)

Since it's rivalry week

The winners pick 1 avatar for the losers. No more of these lame avatar bets.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 21, 2016)

I'm in.  Not really worried about the Go Gata.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 21, 2016)

Wow! What an AWESOME early Black Friday deal M6 has blessed us with! Count me in! I ain't no scared, sissy! 

As long as it's for one week, I am in. But would y'all REALLY want me to change my avatar if the Dawgs lose?

GO DAWGS!  

BEAT TECH!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 21, 2016)

I'm going to go run oft and hide in a deer plot and say we suck. Then I'll post about it here LFTT.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 21, 2016)

elfiii said:


> I'm going to go run oft and hide in a deer plot and say we suck. Then I'll post about it here LFTT.



C'mon, dude! You jumped out of a perfectly working plane! In the nude! Nothing should scare you!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 21, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> C'mon, dude! You jumped out of a perfectly working plane! In the nude! Nothing should scare you!



Nothing does scare me, not even the prospect of the Jackets losing badly to the Dawgs. Besides, I have too many GT friends and it wouldn't be prudent to take advantage of their football team's shortcomings.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 21, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> C'mon, dude! You jumped out of a perfectly working plane! In the nude! Nothing should scare you!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 21, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Besides, I have too many GT friends and it wouldn't be prudent to take advantage of their football team's shortcomings.





Hooked On Quack said:


>



See what I mean? ^


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 21, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Hoping to see that same response from you, AFTER Saturdays game!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 21, 2016)

elfiii said:


> See what I mean? ^



We run this state, AND their minds!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 21, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> Hoping to see that same response from you, AFTER Saturdays game!





"Hoping" is not very confident ??? 


Call the score . . .


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 21, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "Hoping" is not very confident ???
> 
> 
> Call the score . . .



Should be a good game. I also feel the game could go either way. Have you watched us this year? 

Here's hoping we have a very competitive game till the very end, with no injuries. 

Dawgs 27

Tech 23

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 21, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> Should be a good game. I also feel the game could go either way. Have you watched us this year?
> 
> Here's hoping we have a very competitive game till the very end, with no injuries.
> 
> ...



Agreed but had to do a little adjusting.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 21, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> C'mon, dude! You jumped out of a perfectly working plane! In the nude! Nothing should scare you!



didnt need that visual. almost late lunch time.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 21, 2016)

I'm in for a week. Not confident the Dawgs can beat anyone including Tek this year. But, it's only 1 week Go Dawgs!! THWGT!!!!


----------



## tcward (Nov 21, 2016)

I'm in!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 21, 2016)

Dawgs have stepped up once again!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 21, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> Dawgs have stepped up once again!



Jackets be like


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 21, 2016)

No Gators or Tigers????


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 21, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> No Gators or Tigers????


----------



## bullgator (Nov 21, 2016)

I'm in for 4 days and 6 hours.

Hey, we have 8 starters out


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 21, 2016)

bullgator said:


> I'm in for 4 days and 6 hours.
> 
> Hey, we have 8 starters out


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 21, 2016)

For a week - I'm in. Go Jackets!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 22, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> The dogs have wimped out most of the year in regard to avatar bets. Rather than embracing the new coaching regime and positive change, the hide and run off to deer plots and say we suck. Lots of excuses. Now is the time for a sure thing mutts. No longer do you have to live in fear. This special deal is just what is needed after a winning streak. SpotandStalk and Browning Slayer will be along with exciting news about this years bet bet and avatar choices. We know the tekkies will step up this year as they always do. Good luck to both teams.



Listen here Thug, you need to go and worry about your team.  We DAWGS don't need to hear your whining.  Tekkies never step up, that is why they have so many empty seats in their stadium on game day.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 22, 2016)

Nitram4891 said:


> Agreed but had to do a little adjusting.



I am pretty sure that if you had read the warning label on the medication that you are obviously overdosing on it says:

It is not recommended to drive or be over confident about Tek's chances while under the influence of this medication.  While this medicine may make you fell euphoric, Tek still Sux!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 22, 2016)

Well, I see one bug in, so I'm in for a week!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 22, 2016)

hopefully slayer will step up.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 22, 2016)

bullgator said:


> I'm in for 4 days and 6 hours.
> 
> Hey, we have 8 starters out



Why not 4 days and 8 hours?  We can go back and take 2 hours and 27 minutes off the time.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 22, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> hopefully slayer will step up.



He's still cleaning yearlings.


----------



## divinginn (Nov 22, 2016)

In for GA


----------



## nickel back (Nov 22, 2016)

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## nickel back (Nov 22, 2016)

Wife still has control of my Avatar.....so I'm out


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 22, 2016)

nickel back said:


> Wife still has control of my Avatar.....so I'm out


----------



## divinginn (Nov 22, 2016)

I see all of two Jacket fans,come on its not like you're betting a dollar or anything.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 22, 2016)

nickel back said:


> Wife still has control of my Avatar.....so I'm out



See sig line


----------



## bullgator (Nov 22, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Why not 4 days and 8 hours?  We can go back and take 2 hours and 27 minutes off the time.



Hmmmm, how about 3 days and 30 hours.......final offer.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 22, 2016)

divinginn said:


> I see all of two Jacket fans,come on its not like you're betting a dollar or anything.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 22, 2016)

In. Go Dawgs!


----------



## nickel back (Nov 22, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


>



she said its on lock down for now and I should know to never bet with her again
dang 10rc fan



SpotandStalk said:


> See sig line



I did, I'm on my 2nd one


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 22, 2016)

nickel back said:


> I did, I'm on my 2nd one


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 22, 2016)

As stated earlier, I'm in.  Dwags suck.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 22, 2016)

Where are the Go Gata fans?  Surely the SEC East Champs can beat the third best team in the ACC Atlantic.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 22, 2016)

Daily Slayersux


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 22, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Daily Slayersux



This^^^^. must be hunting


----------



## tcward (Nov 22, 2016)

divinginn said:


> I see all of two Jacket fans,come on its not like you're betting a dollar or anything.



You see 2 because that's all there is....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 23, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> This^^^^. must be hunting



I'm in. Sitting in a tree right now. Headed home tomorrow for some grub and right back to the woods. If the Dawgs lose I'll change it on Sunday when I get back..


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 23, 2016)

Well, here is the deal.   If the DAWGS win, we will divide the number of TekSux fans by the number of DAWG fans and multiply that times 7 to determine how many days the DAWGS would have to wear an ugly avatar. If TekSux win, we will divide the number of DAWG fans by the number of TekSux fans and multiply that by 7 to determine how many days the TekSux fans will get to wear an awesome avatar.  Right now, the DAWGS would have to wear one for 15 minutes and the TekSux fans would have to wear one for a hundred years.  Check it out on your sliderule TekSux fans!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 23, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'm in. Sitting in a tree right now. Headed home tomorrow for some grub and right back to the woods. If the Dawgs lose I'll change it on Sunday when I get back..



2 deer qtr'd and in the cooler today!

Go Dawgs, Tech sucks!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 23, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> 2 deer qtr'd and in the cooler today!
> 
> Go Dawgs, Tech sucks!



elfiiiii outfitters?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 23, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> 2 deer qtr'd and in the cooler today!
> 
> Go Dawgs, Tech sucks!



So you're all in for the Dogs?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 23, 2016)

Where's all the Tiger's?


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 23, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Where's all the Tiger's?



dawgs dun runoft the barn.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 23, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Where's all the Tiger's?



They'll stay in the official Barn thread for a while...


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 23, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> dawgs dun runoft the barn.



You might as well roll with the Gators.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 23, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> You might as well roll with the Gators.



hope them gators win this week.


----------



## Resica (Nov 23, 2016)

I'm in. I have the Jackets. Tech loses, guess I'll just keep the current avatar.


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 23, 2016)

Resica said:


> I'm in. I have the Jackets. Tech loses, guess I'll just keep the current avatar.



You'll look good in the Gold and White bro.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 23, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> hope them gators win this week.



So you're in for the Gators?


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Nov 23, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Well, here is the deal.   If the DAWGS win, we will divide the number of TekSux fans by the number of DAWG fans and multiply that times 7 to determine how many days the DAWGS would have to wear an ugly avatar. If TekSux win, we will divide the number of DAWG fans by the number of TekSux fans and multiply that by 7 to determine how many days the TekSux fans will get to wear an awesome avatar.  Right now, the DAWGS would have to wear one for 15 minutes and the TekSux fans would have to wear one for a hundred years.  Check it out on your sliderule TekSux fans!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 23, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> So you're in for the Gators?



nope. just hope your team loses thug.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 23, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> nope. just hope your team loses thug.



I got ya. You want Uf's resume as impressive as possible after they stick it to Bama.


----------



## Resica (Nov 24, 2016)

doenightmare said:


> You'll look good in the Gold and White bro.


Oh Yea!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 24, 2016)

doenightmare said:


> You'll look good in the Gold and White bro.



Yeah, if he's wearing a gold and white dress! Gold and white are sissy colors! Then again, Tech is a sissy team!


----------



## bullgator (Nov 24, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Where are the Go Gata fans?  Surely the SEC East Champs can beat the third best team in the ACC Atlantic.



I'm in......been in all along. 
Your like a bad case of jock itch, so just for you.......here's my avatar if we lose.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 24, 2016)

bullgator said:


> I'm in......been in all along.
> Your like a bad case of jock itch, so just for you.......here's my avatar if we lose.
> View attachment 891748


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 26, 2016)

bunch of chicken mutz need to step up.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 26, 2016)

Count me in for GT, one week.  Mod will hafta change mine, I can no longer change.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 26, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Count me in for GT, one week.  Mod will hafta change mine, I can no longer change.



Now we got the head G Thug in!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 26, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Now we got the head G Thug in!





Very doubtful, but if need be would you change my avatar ??


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 26, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Very doubtful, but if need be would you change my avatar ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 26, 2016)

All mouth . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 26, 2016)

All mouth . .


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 26, 2016)

Quack please let me know if my new avatar will wt


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 26, 2016)

Checking in with my new avatar.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 26, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Quack please let me know if my new avatar will wt





hayseed_theology said:


> Checking in with my new avatar.





Awesome bro's !!!


Thanks for showing some class !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 26, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Very doubtful, but if need be would you change my avatar ??





^^^^^^^^


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 26, 2016)

Bump for quack! Enjoy it brother!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 26, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Bump for quack! Enjoy it brother!




It don't happen often bro !!!  We'll take what we can get !!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 26, 2016)

Hmmmm


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 26, 2016)

Typical Mudpucker behavior, going to make his avatar little just like his  . . .


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 27, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Awesome bro's !!!
> 
> 
> Thanks for showing some class !!!



I changed mine earlier. If you want something else, let me know. Just don't recommend a avatar of Paul Johnson with his shirt off. 

Once again, congrats to y'all!


----------



## divinginn (Nov 27, 2016)

I thought this avatar was appropriate.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 27, 2016)

divinginn said:


> I thought this avatar was appropriate.



not if you love your dog.


----------



## divinginn (Nov 27, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> not if you love your dog.


My dog hates football,except when the snacks come out.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2016)

I quit avy bets after wearing that elephant one for a month. Quack said it right Jackets wanted this game a lot worse than Georgia, and I place 91% of that squarely on the coaches shoulders. Good game Tech, yall worked for it and deserved it.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 27, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> I quit avy bets after wearing that elephant one for a month. Quack said it right Jackets wanted this game a lot worse than Georgia, and I place 91% of that squarely on the coaches shoulders. Good game Tech, yall worked for it and deserved it.



Yup! Glad to see Quack, Nitram, and doenightmare finally get to feel what it's like to run this state again.


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 27, 2016)

Was down at the land and didn't see a single play - we had it on the radio. Decided to go hunt at halftime and heard the end as far back in the bush as you can get on our place. Sounded like a great game - the plays at the end just went our way.

Some good looking avatars up in hera!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 28, 2016)

doenightmare said:


> Was down at the land and didn't see a single play - we had it on the radio. Decided to go hunt at halftime and heard the end as far back in the bush as you can get on our place. Sounded like a great game - the plays at the end just went our way.
> 
> Some good looking avatars up in hera!



Same thing I did and was able to fill my freezer!

Good game Techies!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 28, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Same thing I did and was able to fill my freezer!
> 
> Good game Techies!



nice looking gal. what school is that.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 28, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> nice looking gal. what school is that.



Hannah from the GT Goldrush dance team.. She's purty..


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 28, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Typical Mudpucker behavior, going to make his avatar little just like his  . . .



I made that with my ipad, which didn't like it at all.  However, since there was LITTLE GT participation in the avatar bet, it is fitting that you get a LITTLE avatar!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 28, 2016)

Heres one for you quackie. not in the bet but i will fly it to friday in honor of your win.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 28, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> Heres one for you quackie. not in the bet but i will fly it to friday in honor of your win.





You're a good man 6 !!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 28, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> Heres one for you quackie. not in the bet but i will fly it to friday in honor of your win.



You just want to feel like a winner....


----------

